# WTF?!!!! I thought Falken 512 Zeix were supposed to stretch!! Thought not.



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

I was told by several friends "oh yeah, they'll stretch". Well, took my 205/40/17 Zeix to 3 different tire shops and none can mount them on my 9" wide wheels. WTF???? I thought these were "the" tires to get for stretch. Looks like I'm gonna have to get 215/40's???? It's for a mk3 GTI btw.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Those shops obviously suck and dont have a cheetah. Keep looking for one that does. Those tires will stretch on a 9


----------



## vdubxcrew (Jul 25, 2004)

What the samhell is a "cheetah"?


----------



## babydubz (Dec 13, 2007)

the cheetah is a bead setter


----------



## PSU (May 15, 2004)

Sounds like your shop doesn't know what they are doing.

A 205 on a 9" is nothing.


----------



## CandySucker (Jul 28, 2011)

Yeah dude they'll stretch, trust me, there's a reason EVERYONE uses and recommends these...

Not all tire shops will/can/know how to stretch tires on a wheel... that has nothing to do with the tire though


----------



## Grits 'n gravy (Mar 30, 2004)

Thats because you bought the zeix tires. The ZIEX tires stretch.


In all seriousness, bring it someone who isn't afraid to set the bead.


----------



## 87vr6 (Jan 17, 2002)

Being afraid has nothing to do with it. Tire mounting machines can only pull a certain size tire over a given width wheel. I know my buddy's shop has one of those fancy touchless mounters so they don't scratch the high end wheels they mount and that machine couldn't put a 225/40/18 over my 10 wide wheel. Had no problem with a 235/35/18 over a 9.5. It's about having the right tools for the job, and a cheetah is the right tool


----------

